# does any one own a camel spider?



## J005h (Sep 30, 2006)

i would rely like to talk to somone who own a camel spider because im tihnking of getting one. thanks, Josh


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

what the hell is a camel spider????


----------



## Carl (Jan 19, 2007)

I've seen one, and too be truefull it scared the s*** out of me, i was told to stamp me foot, so i did, and within seconds, it was up close to the glass, and waiting, it was mean, and nothing I would ever have. 

He told me that after this one dies it will be his last, as there very unpredictable, in the fact that it will run towards you a soon as you open the tank to feed it, so you have to be very quick. 

There very Fast (he said: they can out run a human), very aggressive, can run up glass quicker then my pokie, and have a very painfull bite, and the set ups for them need to be huge, 4 foot fish tank is min. I read that they only live for 1-5 months in captivity as in the wild there hunting ground is anywhere, so I've read that the set ups for them have to be big, in order to get them to live longer. 

I very much doubt your'll find many that will keep this animal, and the ones that do, will only know the basics, because of the lack of knowledge in the speices.

good luck thou,


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

omg.....evil,scary!!!!
i hate spiders...i really hate them!

that spider sounds like my worst nightmare


----------



## simonc (Sep 11, 2006)

Sounds like they always have the "hump"

Sorry that was terrible!

:lol2:


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

just googled a care sheet for these things 

Wind Spider Galeodes arabs Caresheet

They look nasty!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

hate turantulars, but never had one so, never now, might love em, HAY shouldnt this be in spiders forum?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Camel spiders are actually scorpions.

They only chase you if you provide shade and they are seriously rapid.

There are a few diff species that range in size but they ALL look scary.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I remember the first time someone sent me a photo of one of these, I thought it was something from a sci fi horror movie. Don't think I've ever seen one being sold though - didn't think anyone would ever want one!


----------



## Carl (Jan 19, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> Camel spiders are actually scorpions.


The care sheet says that they are neither Scorpions nor spiders but belongs to its own order- solifugid
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Exotic Pets - Amphibian, Reptile and Invert UK based exotic pet shop have WC ones for £14.95, they are very nasty looking, do a google image search and look at some of the bites on there.


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Below is a good picture i think, shows the camel spider in its camel burrow lol
Doesnt look aggressive at the moment but if its like its owner jeees id stay well clear :lol2:


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

how do you people keep spiders!? lol.. they freak the living crap out of me even when they are placid!


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

simonc said:


> Sounds like they always have the "hump"
> 
> Sorry that was terrible!
> 
> :lol2:


*HaHa one for the classics*


----------



## Carl (Jan 19, 2007)

Luke da legend said:


> Below is a good picture i think, shows the camel spider in its camel burrow lol
> Doesnt look aggressive at the moment but if its like its owner jeees id stay well clear :lol2:


Do these ones eat snakes??? :lol2:


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Carl said:


> Do these ones eat snakes??? :lol2:


thats just rude lol!
yet very funny
haha
those spiders look realy scary, i have spiders but thats just pushing it for me
lol im scared of spiders aswell if they are fast lol
jaz x


----------



## Penny (Dec 12, 2006)

Carl said:


> Do these ones eat snakes??? :lol2:


*They love Snakes:mf_dribble: :lol2: *


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

The Tarantula's Burrow - SOLIFUGIDS - CAPTIVE MANAGEMENT & IDENTIFICATION

theres a good link also about the camel spider.


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

i don't have one but firstly experience with tarantulas and scorpions are a must must. they can run up to 15 mph so you wouldn't want to be chaised by it. They don't have a long lifespan either only about 18 months. Also are very agressive. Go on Exotic Pets - Amphibian, Reptile and Invert UK based exotic pet shop they will tell you a bit about camel spiders.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

yeh thing i heard something like that of steve irwin R.I.P Steve Irwin


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

jklhjbn


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

they belong to a group of arachnids called solifuge. so not scorpions. 
they ok to keep and are often found for sale. I use to keep them on cail sand.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

they are neither scorpions or spiders.. they are arachnids however and fall under the name of solifugid. (means- fleeing from the sun)
I would be suprised if any1 has any. I havent known of any imported recently, and at best they have opnly been maintained for a year. They are not good pets because of this
They are only small, but possess two jaws, they have the strongest bite in comparison of its size of any invert, probably any animal, so i have read.
They are formidable in their own environment but suffer highly from stress in captivity. 
Most people willl have seen this image of them.. This is nothing but camera trickery.. notice that they are not as big as the guys leg, lol its the position of the creature in regards to the camera.. They grow no more than 6inch at the most and much of that is only because of their front legs.
http://www.solpugid.com/Iraqi-giants.jpg


This is a good bit of info on them
Wind Scorpian


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

dont get me wrong, they are fantastic predators, but considerably less than most peoples expectations, lol
If they could be maintained for any decent length of time in captivity i would probably have quite a number, lol
Til then i wouldnt worry about it,its not financially viable


----------



## Prestey (Nov 30, 2006)

Solifugae..that is the order...but within it there are differnt families of sun spiders, wind scoprions, what ever you want to call them. Families Ammontrechidae and SoluPugidae (not SoluFugae).

Also there is the order Uropygi, which are most commonly known as whip scorpions which are simlilar.

All arachnids though non spiders or scorpions. Ive only ever seen preserved ones, not live ones.


----------



## Justin_P (Dec 14, 2006)

Here is a video of a camel spider found in Iraq eating a lizard.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

wow, thats a crazy video, lol they look almost mamlian the way the food is shook about, spiders will just sit still, the food doesnt really move..
Heres an egytian one..
Break.com - Funny Pics, Hot Chicks, & Cool Flicks


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

I dont justify them doing it..but none the less. its done, and its been recorded..
These things are insane! hehe


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Hungry little fella aint he lol


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

I've only ever seen them in the wild and didn't realize you could buy them over here to be honest... After having to check my sleeping bag for them everynight for 6 months though I don't think I would want one living in my house!! Good luck to anyone that decides to buy one though!!


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

Justin_P said:


> Here is a video of a camel spider found in Iraq eating a lizard.


look at the comments. "my mums friend had her leg bitten off by one of these":hmm:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

lol, just silly really


----------



## brachyphelma scheroderi (Dec 20, 2006)

my m8 keeps em, an 2 say they are agressive is an understatement...


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

you sure he does? lol
Cool, where did he get them? How long as he had them and how is he keeping them do you know?


----------



## brachyphelma scheroderi (Dec 20, 2006)

where did he get them? havent a clue pal, proabably the same place he got his funnelwebs :shock: Hes got a huuuuuuuuge glass viv filled with living plants, rocks, even a mad waterfall!! he's had alot of em but the few he's got at the mo hav bin around 4 just a few months. Ive tried gettin a video or a photo of em but as soon as the light goes on... they gone! worse than cobolt blues man. im sure ill get a snap at some point an as soon as i do itll b straight up but at the end of the day.. how close are you willing 2 get!? :lol2:


----------



## siabod666 (Nov 19, 2006)

I Had one of these for a few months.I was expecting it to be a monster but it wasn`t I saw no aggression from it what so ever.It was very active always on the move but to be honest I think it was finding adjusting to captivity hard.I think I`m correct in saying that these spids are not bred in captivity at the moment so are always wild caught least that`s what I was told.
Finding useful information on them was hard theres an awful lot of rubbish out there to sift through and laugh at.
After a couple of months mine stopped feeding and died don`t know if it was old when i got it or if it was something I did or didn`t do I`ve since found out they are difficult to keep so I`ll be sticking to T`s from now on, shame though it was a fascinating little creature.


----------



## CHAMMY (Feb 13, 2007)

C_Strike said:


> they are neither scorpions or spiders.. they are arachnids however and fall under the name of solifugid. (means- fleeing from the sun)
> I would be suprised if any1 has any. I havent known of any imported recently, and at best they have opnly been maintained for a year. They are not good pets because of this
> They are only small, but possess two jaws, they have the strongest bite in comparison of its size of any invert, probably any animal, so i have read.
> They are formidable in their own environment but suffer highly from stress in captivity.
> ...


 like we dont already know:lol2:


----------



## wolfspiders (Jul 17, 2019)

*Camel spiders*

Camel spiders are getting to be famed due to the fact the beginning of the 2000s, when the primary American troopers entered Iraq. These spiders were being explained to for being as much as a half of the…

The bandage will need to be modified day after day. As you need to do so, be sure to Check out whether you'll find any an infection signals. Get more informations here https://www.ahaport.com/camel-spider-facts/


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

wolfspiders said:


> Camel spiders are getting to be famed due to the fact the beginning of the 2000s, when the primary American troopers entered Iraq. These spiders were being explained to for being as much as a half of the…
> 
> The bandage will need to be modified day after day. As you need to do so, be sure to Check out whether you'll find any an infection signals. Get more informations here https://www.ahaport.com/camel-spider-facts/


Makes little sense. 
And a 12 year old thread! :2thumb:


----------

